# Murrieta/Temecula Group rides on Friday



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Im visiting Temecula on friday and should be done my job by noon,Anyone here riding on this area and knew some group rides or a nice route maybe if any? Thanks for your help..


----------

